# dramatic improvement in sa results



## Moonbeam08 (Dec 18, 2008)

hi ladies.. 

i normally post on IUI section as that is what we are doing right now.. BUT i wanted to share some news with you and give you all (that need it ) some hope for dodgy SA results  

as you can see below DH had issues with motility, count - to a certain degree, and morphology... 

we had our IUI on monday and i asked for DH's results pre and post wash. i was gobsmacked ! 

pre wash 
his count has jumped from 50-60million per ml to 133million per ml,        
his motiliy (rapid progresive) has jumped from 16-20% to 53%       
his morphology was once 6% and then 14% and this time fell in the middle at 11% - so any advise on morphology supplements would be very welcome  
volume was about the same 

post wash previously he only had 6.2million active sperm   all at 90% rapid progressive and 100% normal forms..... wait for it ... this time he has improved so much from using the supplements he got 44.5 million active sperm with 85% motility and 100% normal forms    ! 

WHOEVER IS SCEPTICAL ABOUT SUPPLEMENTS DONT BE.. THE FIGURES SPEAK FOR THEMSELVES      

HOPE THIS BRINGS YOU ALL SOME ENCOURAGEMENT    

all we have to do now is wait to test.. the only thing im worried (very worried ) about is that i have been down reg'd and took my trigger shot on sat night and iui was 36 hours later but my temp showed an increase on mon morning about 33 hours after trigger - could this indicate i ov'd the day before.. the clinic told me the trigger would make me ov about 24-36 hours after .. surely i couldnt have ov'd earlier than 24 hour point.. ? if so was my egg dead before it even got the chance ?


----------



## pixielou (Nov 9, 2007)

BJP2008 said:


> hi ladies..
> 
> i normally post on IUI section as that is what we are doing right now.. BUT i wanted to share some news with you and give you all (that need it ) some hope for dodgy SA results
> 
> ...


Hi BJP, that is fantastic news! when you say you used supplements for these result, which ones did you use in particular?

After ttc for 2 years and having all our tests done and all come back clear, it looks like now that hubby's SA results are not as good as they seem. It's really frustrating, actually cos when I've looked back at the old results in comparison to the new ones there appears to be no difference So why weren't we told a year ago! Would be very interested to find out what would be beneficial. We are gonna have our have analysed at foresight, have acupuncture and have started taking maca?


----------



## Moonbeam08 (Dec 18, 2008)

sorry im only replying now ..  'work'  keeps getting in the way !  

we had our first sa test done in september and for three months prior to that dh was only on zinc.. but then we saw the amount of problems we had i started doing some research and pulled together this little lot 

- a good general multi vitamin - ours is called 'wellman' - can get it in boots etc 
- still on 25mg zinc 
- 500 mg L- Arginine (sp?) 
- 500 mg L - Carnitine (sp?) 
- 1000mg vitamin c 
- 400 mg of vit E and an additional 400mg of vit c (combined tablet) 
and three months ago i added a final one to the concoction 
- 120mg co - enzyme Q10 

poor old dh must rattle..  BUT he was so impressed with himself he is re inspired to keep taking them until we get our BFP...  

the initial outlay is quite a lot..  especially as co enzyme Q10 is quite pricey as is one of the L's. but im so glad we did it now. once one needs replaced i keep an eye out for offers and buy in bulk..  thats the easiest way i think to manage them and funds 

i cant remember why i chose all this but i was just pleased that DH was committed enough to take them every night..  

the vit e and c and co enzyme i think were chosen for their anitoxident properties and ther effect of motility 
zinc is a good alrounder for sperm and the amino acids (the L's as they are affectionately known to us) are for morphology and all round functioning of the sperm  

he was on everything from october and started Co emzyme at christmas time. there was no reason for keeping it out previously ..  i just stumbled across more information and by that stage he was used to taking a handful of meds so luckily one more didnt seem to matter.  

please dont expect miracles overnight as it takes sperm 72-75 days to make so hopefully once on them everyday you will start to see an improvement like we did ! keep on going with them xoxox 

please let me know and FAO me if you do start and they work for you .. i hope they do... 

im still trying to see how we can resolve our minor morphology issue now.. any ideas on that one ladies?


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

give us an idea on how much this stuff costs you??it must be quite abit


----------



## claudiaderi (Nov 29, 2004)

I hope you dont mind me butting in - but it would probably work out cheaper to buy all the supplements individually.  I did this for my husband a couple of years ago and got everything from health shops like Holland ad Barratts.  These supplements also worked for my husband - his morphology gradually rose from 3% to 30% which if I remember correctly is the average.  Q10 is really important as are the other vits listed in Pixielous post - however I was advised by a Urologist to reduce the vit c from 1000 mg to 500 as the surplus Vit is flushed out of the body thru urine and can make the 'exit ways' irritable due to high acid content.  (Or you can opt for a low acid Vit C supplement)

Just another thought too - the reason behind my husbands problem ( or part of it)  was that he had a varicocele (like a varicose vein) in his testicles which was increasing the body temperature in that area - damaging the sperm.  He had it removed and his numbers increased.  i'm sure his improvement was a combination of the surgery and supplements.

Good luck
Claudia


----------



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

*Hi BJP...*i hope you don't mind but i thought i would post the list i made up a while ago of all the supplements my DH used which improved his results dramatically also...

*DH's first s/a:*

60 million count
40% motility 
Slow swimmers
Some agglutination (clumping together)

*DH's second s/a: After 6 months on vits/mins*

120 million count
80% motility 
Forward progression good & 40% rapid
No agglutination

*He takes 1 x of the following every day.

(All brought from Holland & Barrett) 
(Roughly £100 for at least 90 days supply some were sold in greater quantity)
(It takes 90/100 days for sperm to develop. So improvements aren't immediate) 
(Most of my research was done in Zita West's Fertility & Conception book and from a previous gynae)*

*268mg of 400IU-Vitamin E with 50 micrograms selenium * (Improves sperm's ability to bind to and penetrate an egg. Selenium is needed to form normal shaped sperm, to maintain a normal sperm count, proper functioning of maturation and motility)

*50 micrograms-Selenium* (See above-recommended daily dose for men 75mcg)

*1000mg-Vitamin C with bioflavonoids* (Low levels linked to genetically damaged sperm-can cause birth defects. Improves sperm motility and count. Prevents sperm clumping together.

*15mg-High strength amino acid chelated zinc with 0.75mg copper * (Needed for motility and good sperm count, Zinc reduces excessive oestrogen levels in men which is linked to low sperm count)

*75mg-Super Co-enzyme Q10 * (Not sure of exact benefits but heard its a good all rounder)

*500 micrograms-Vitamin B12* (Low levels are associated with abnormal sperm production, reduced counts and reduced motility)

*500mg-L-Arginine* (Studies show it can double sperm count)

*400 micrograms-Folic acid * (Improves sperm count and motility and reduces morphological abnormalities)

*200 micrograms-Chromium picolinate* (Gynae told me to get it for DH's problems, which were slow swimmers, clumping together, 40% motility)

*500mg-L-Carnitine * (Essential for normal functioning of sperm)

*500mg-Calcium magnesium * (250mg magnesium/500mg calcium)-(Calcium aids the absorption of vitamin B12. Gynae told us to get magnesium)

Gems xxx


----------

